# Problema riconoscimento Hard-Disk

## Fuorilegge

Buonasera a tutti, mi sono appena registrato su questo forum poichè ho un problema con l'installazione di gentoo.

Quando arrivo a dare il comando "fdisk /dev/sda" mi da errore perchè non trova l'hd (ho un SATA).

poi mi sposto nella cartella /dev/ e vedo che effettivamente non c'è.

come posso risolvere?

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh magari non si chiama sda (forse sdb, sdc...), oppure non è un sata (se è un ide lo vedi come hda, hdb, hdc....) oppure, da ultimo, non hai compilato nel kernel il supporto per il sata.

Controllare le prime due eventualità occupa veramente poco tempo. che puoi impiegare per controllare l'ultima possibilità.

Device Drivers  ---> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

----------

## Fuorilegge

è un sata, perchè sto usando ubuntu, e il comando 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```

 mi riporta

```
Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        1019     8185086   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/sda2   *        1020       16317   122881185    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3           30639       38536    63440685   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           38537       38913     3028252+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5           38537       38913     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

e il kernel cosa c'entra? non l'ho ancora mica installata   :Confused: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Più precisamente stai usando ubuntu feisty? Perché vede gli hd ide come sdX invece che come hdX (penso sia per qualche cosa del kernel 2.6.20).

Specifica meglio cosa stai facendo... stai installando gentoo da ubuntu? Stai eseguento il partizionamento dei dischi prima di scompattare lo stage nella partizione appena creata, fare il chroot e installare gentoo?

Se sei sotto ubuntu e stai eseguento fdisk il problema potrebbe essere di ubuntu (anzi sicuramente).

Potresti provare con il livecd di gentoo?

----------

## Fuorilegge

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Più precisamente stai usando ubuntu feisty? Perché vede gli hd ide come sdX invece che come hdX (penso sia per qualche cosa del kernel 2.6.20).
> 
> Specifica meglio cosa stai facendo... stai installando gentoo da ubuntu? Stai eseguento il partizionamento dei dischi prima di scompattare lo stage nella partizione appena creata, fare il chroot e installare gentoo?
> 
> Se sei sotto ubuntu e stai eseguento fdisk il problema potrebbe essere di ubuntu (anzi sicuramente).
> ...

 

no, sono su ubuntu 6.10, e ti assicuro di avere un SATA, quindi le mie partizioni sono sdX

comunque non cerco di installare gentoo da ubuntu, è che volevo cambiare distro e ho deciso di provare gentoo.

cmq eseguo fdisk per crearmi le partizioni per poi installarci lo stage3

----------

## Cazzantonio

Allora se sei su ubuntu il problema è evidentemente relativo ad ubunu (ovvero prova a chiedere sul forum di ubuntu).

Comunque non capisco... Dici che fdisk -l /dev/sda ti riporta l'hd mentre fdisk /dev/sda no?

Comunque ti ripeto che potresti provare ad usare il livecd di gentoo

----------

## Fuorilegge

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Allora se sei su ubuntu il problema è evidentemente relativo ad ubunu (ovvero prova a chiedere sul forum di ubuntu).
> 
> Comunque non capisco... Dici che fdisk -l /dev/sda ti riporta l'hd mentre fdisk /dev/sda no?
> 
> Comunque ti ripeto che potresti provare ad usare il livecd di gentoo

 

dico che fdisk -l lo eseguo da ubuntu e mi da quell'output, mentre fdisk /dev/sda/ lo eseguo dal minimal cd e non mi rileva l'hard disk

cmq proverò la live cd

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Allora se sei su ubuntu il problema è evidentemente relativo ad ubunu (ovvero prova a chiedere sul forum di ubuntu).
> 
> Comunque non capisco... Dici che fdisk -l /dev/sda ti riporta l'hd mentre fdisk /dev/sda no?
> 
> Comunque ti ripeto che potresti provare ad usare il livecd di gentoo

 

 *Quote:*   

> comunque non cerco di installare gentoo da ubuntu

 

L'enfasi è mia ma il concetto mi pareva chiaro ...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Fuorilegge wrote:*   

> Buonasera a tutti, mi sono appena registrato su questo forum poichè ho un problema con l'installazione di gentoo.
> 
> Quando arrivo a dare il comando "fdisk /dev/sda" mi da errore perchè non trova l'hd (ho un SATA).
> 
> poi mi sposto nella cartella /dev/ e vedo che effettivamente non c'è.
> ...

 

riesci a riportare l'errore preciso che ti dà???  mi sembra strana la cosa, anche perchè il cd di installazione ha il supporto ad ennemila cose .....    :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Scen

Controlla attentamente i messaggi del kernel

```

dmesg | less

```

e verifica se/come il tuo controller SATA viene rilevato.

Posta l'output di

```

lspci

```

che può tornarci utile.

----------

